# MAVERICK NOT SHOWING SMOKER TEMP HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## soxeboy (Jun 17, 2012)

have ribs in smoker but receiver not showing smoker temp - shut in on and off but all i get is 3 slashes - all controls work fine HELP - THANKS


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 17, 2012)

Is the probe plug pushed all the way into the unit?

~Martin


----------



## soxeboy (Jun 17, 2012)

yes i even pulled it out and put back in - not using food probe because i donm't use it for ribs thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't use the "meat probe" for the meat use it to monitor the smoker temp it is after all a thermometer and will work just fine. Personally I suspect that you might have a bad probe that's why I suggesting taking the probe out of the meat side and plugging it into the smoker temp side so you can see if that works if it does then you pretty much know it's a bad probe.


----------



## soxeboy (Jun 17, 2012)

i'll try that but probe is showing accurate temp on the transmitter


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2012)

You have to turn* both* units off...  Now turn *both* units back on at the same time so they "Sync" together,,, this should get you a reading on the receiver...


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok I didn't know that in that case i would change the batteries in the receiver as you know you can get a bad battery straight out of a new package once in awhile. If that doesn't help then I would contact either Maverick or the place I bought it depending on how long I've had it. I have an older Maverick and I have to turn the receiver on before I turn on the base unit for it to pick up the signal and lock on.


----------



## soxeboy (Jun 17, 2012)

JCK DANIS YOUR THE MAN!!!!!!!!!  i had done that before but maybe didn't turn the receiver on soon enough at first it didn't give me the temp but then i hit resync button and it came up - THANKS TO ALL 4 YOUR HELP AND HAPPY FATHERS DAY I KNOW IT IS FOR ME NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2012)

That's why we're here... to help make smokes more relaxing...  now twist the top off a cold one and enjoy


----------



## uhmgood (Jun 17, 2012)

soxeboy , it's not really necessary to turn on both units "exactly" at the same time , just turn on the remote receiver first


----------



## soxeboy (Jun 17, 2012)

uhmgood  YOUR EXACTLY RIGHT   but when i read the instructions  a little more receiver has to be turned on in a certain time frame JCKTANIS  popping the top right now


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 17, 2012)

I received my third ET-732 yesterday and during the first run and the food temp indicated HHH and LLL and sometimes a number like 342.

I sent it back.

Not the first time I have had a problem with this product.


----------



## spoolinaz (Jun 18, 2012)

I've had bad probes out of the box with 2 of the 3 therms I bought from them. Wish they would get them figured out, probes are simple electrical pieces. Their customer service is very good though, thankfully.


----------



## manana (Jun 18, 2012)

I used my maverick for the first time yesterday and 1/2 the time it transmitted just fine and half the time it didn't. The transmitter works fine but the receiver is sketchy.


----------



## spoolinaz (Jun 18, 2012)

Manana said:


> I used my maverick for the first time yesterday and 1/2 the time it transmitted just fine and half the time it didn't. The transmitter works fine but the receiver is sketchy.


732 OR 73? I have that problem with my 73. 732 seems to be fine.


----------



## manana (Jun 18, 2012)

73


----------



## spoolinaz (Jun 19, 2012)

The 732 fixes that issue, just too bad it's twice as much.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jun 20, 2012)

It is either bad probes or sometimes it needs to be shut off and turned on again. Low batteries can have issues like this too. That has been my experience...good luck...


----------

